# Transparente Farben für Tabellen



## M@DZG@ (9. September 2003)

Halli hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: ich möchte einige Tabellen auf meiner Homepage mit einem Schwarz-transparenten Hintergrund versehen, sodass ich sowohl die enthaltene (weiße) Schrift besser lesen kann, als auch noch immer den Seitenhintergrund ein bisschen durscheinen sehe. D.h. gibt es irgendeinen tag wie z.b. opacity="50%" oder so, der das ermöglicht ? Oder muss ich das letztendlich mit einer transparenten *.gif-Datei als Tabellenhintergrund lösen ?

MfG, =M=


----------



## grf_yoda (9. September 2003)

schau mal hier nach http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials132665.html


----------



## M@DZG@ (9. September 2003)

Hmm hab den trotz Suche nicht gefunden... *grml*

Trotzdem dankeschön 



> Hallo,
> 
> das kannst du mit CSS Filtern erreichen -allerdings nicht standardkoform sondern halt nur über Browserspezifische sachen:
> 
> ...



Gibt es mittlerweile vielleicht schon neue Befehle ? 
Und gibt es welche, die jetzt auch bei Opera und Netscape funktionieren ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. September 2003)

Für Nicht-IE-Browser besteht die Möglichkeit,statt der Hintergrundfarbe ein transparentes *.PNG in der entsprechenden Farbe als Hintergrundbild zu verwenden.

Beim IE muss man halt den Alpha-Filter nehmen,da er die Alpha-Transparenz bei 
PINGs nicht unterstützt.


----------

